# newfoundland map slipper pattern



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

A few days ago someone was asking for a patytern for the slipper with the newfoundland map- a pattern was posted but seemed vague- I messed around with it and this was is what I came up with- you start on 2 needles once you get to the 5 inch mark you will see what you need to do-- cast on 20 and then separate 56 sts n 3 dpns- 18 and 18 and 20- join in round and then do map on the 20 and your stranding on back 2 needles- heres apic- that being said I still need to duplicate it for the other one- I could just be sporting one-lol


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i am impressed! that is a beautiful map.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Thx


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work! Your slippers look cozy too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am blushing! "oops" I thought it was a rabbit until I read your post! Silly me! But then I seem to always look at the pictures and then go back and read!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, you did an impressive job! They look so cozy! Now you are challenging others to knit in states/provinces in their slippers! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

thx all for nice comments


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I am blushing! "oops" I thought it was a rabbit until I read your post! Silly me! But then I seem to always look at the pictures and then go back and read!


ha-ha! It does kinda look like a rabbit with an odd tail....


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

lululuck- Your slipper is so nice, I'd even like it w/o the map. Love the colors you used, the pattern for the slipper, and your work! Nice of you to figure out the pattern! Where did the pattern come from? Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Love them.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

If you scroll down on this link the pattern is there but vague

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-34273-1.html

the pattern is done on straight needles until you get the 5 inches done- then u cast on 20 stitches -in the main colour and then you have a total of 56 stitches and separate them as you would do a sock - 18 on 2 back needles and 20 for the map in main colour- those r the 20 you cast on- join and work in rounds- do the 20 rows of the graph and that will take you to row 57-since the pattern was missing a row 58 i did row 57 twice-lol-then start your decreases on row 59-when u have 6 stiches left pull yarn throug anf thats your toe finished- for the cuff part i picked up 60 some sts around the opening and across the front and k5 rounds ,p5 rds- did that twice each and then bo loosely


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Neat slippers! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## theresajoe (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is a version of my Newfoundland Map slippers . Hope you like them 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p296x100/1922335_10153811145950596_1387483113_n.jpg?oh=419c393e10d475a6b276100ae0350c54&oe=54B935FB&__gda__=1422069442_1852efa91354330bd4123a5d25ba5aef


----------



## theresajoe (Mar 26, 2014)

Picture didn't show on message ... Sorry


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice-seems like it is the same pattern that I based mine on - - I just changed the ribbing to a rolled cuff-


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely work &#128158;


----------



## conniebolt (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you have the step by step pattern for these? How do I do the map?


----------



## theresajoe (Mar 26, 2014)

I can send it to you . Do you have an e-mail or would you like me to send it on here ?


----------



## conniebolt (Aug 23, 2014)

[email protected] thanks


----------



## conniebolt (Aug 23, 2014)

Would love the step by step written pattern for these slippers.


----------



## theresajoe (Mar 26, 2014)

I will send it to you first chance I get . Tomorrow if that's ok . Knitting socks right now


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful slippers,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

tried to get the link to work to see your slippers, but couldn't get it to work


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Couldn't find the link to do the slippers.Can you help me?


----------



## mafa (Jan 31, 2015)

Could you please send me the step by step pattern for these slippers?


----------



## mafa (Jan 31, 2015)

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=newfoundland+slipper+pattern&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=c4mJDybWMyDucM%253A%252C1cQKBIE

this is the only pattern that I found and used if you check my first post yu can see where i tried to explain what i did


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

lululuck said:


> A few days ago someone was asking for a patytern for the slipper with the newfoundland map- a pattern was posted but seemed vague- I messed around with it and this was is what I came up with- you start on 2 needles once you get to the 5 inch mark you will see what you need to do-- cast on 20 and then separate 56 sts n 3 dpns- 18 and 18 and 20- join in round and then do map on the 20 and your stranding on back 2 needles- heres apic- that being said I still need to duplicate it for the other one- I could just be sporting one-lol


***********
lololol on switch about for a warm foot!

Kewl pattern tho....


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

theresajoe said:


> Here is a version of my Newfoundland Map slippers . Hope you like them
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p296x100/1922335_10153811145950596_1387483113_n.jpg?oh=419c393e10d475a6b276100ae0350c54&oe=54B935FB&__gda__=1422069442_1852efa91354330bd4123a5d25ba5aef


****************************
oooooops! your link is in-active! :sm13: :sm19: :sm26:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

conniebolt said:


> Would love the step by step written pattern for these slippers.


***************
Yes plz., me too! Have a client from Newfoundland..... she would get a charge outta a pair of these!


----------



## mylie (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, Your link for the slippers won't open.
I would love to have the pattern. If you would be kind enough to share... you can e-mail it to [email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I never put that link on there- someone by the name of theresa joe put it on - I never really had a pattern but just let me check- this is what I posted at the time


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

A few days ago someone was asking for a patytern for the slipper with the newfoundland map- a pattern was posted but seemed vague- I messed around with it and this was is what I came up with- you start on 2 needles once you get to the 5 inch mark you will see what you need to do-- cast on 20 and then separate 56 sts n 3 dpns- 18 and 18 and 20- join in round and then do map on the 20 and your stranding on back 2 needles- heres apic- that being said I still need to duplicate it for the other one- I could just be sporting one-lol- sorry thats all that I have


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

slippers made in newfoundland need pattern- if you type that up in the search bar someone has posted the vague pattern that i used


----------



## mylie (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## tgreen.n238 (3 mo ago)

C


lululuck said:


> A few days ago someone was asking for a patytern for the slipper with the newfoundland map- a pattern was posted but seemed vague- I messed around with it and this was is what I came up with- you start on 2 needles once you get to the 5 inch mark you will see what you need to do-- cast on 20 and then separate 56 sts n 3 dpns- 18 and 18 and 20- join in round and then do map on the 20 and your stranding on back 2 needles- heres apic- that being said I still need to duplicate it for the other one- I could just be sporting one-lol


 Can you send me the step by step instructions for this pattern? My email address is [email protected].


----------

